# For the love of God just 1 fish please...



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

What does a person have to do to catch fish in this area?
I am all out of ideas...


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Where are you fishing, and what are you trying to catch???

This info will let others point you in a general direction of some fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ELin, my buddy hammered the cats today out at Acton, give me a shout, maybe we can get out for a few hrs this week

Salmonid


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

CO_Trout said:


> Where are you fishing, and what are you trying to catch???
> 
> This info will let others point you in a general direction of some fish.


So far this year I have been to Sharon Woods, Winton Woods and the GMR. I have tried to catch anything that will bite. Jigs from 1/16 in creeks to 1/4 in lakes and rivers, with grubs or curlies or "shad". Spinnerbaits and crankbaits. Nothing is working for me anywhere.

I'm sure it doesn't help that I take things too seriously. Fishing isn't a relaxing thing for me to do. Anymore it is just another source of stress. Fishing shouldn't be like that for anyone.

Just to make it clear, I do not have a boat, so I am always fishing from shore unless I rent one from a local park (or get invited to fish in one). I tend to stick with lipless crankbaits, since I don't yet understand the different lips on them. And I have never caught a bass. Never. Not even one. I feel inadequate...


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

dont tget stressed out over not catching fish right now . i fished a saguye tourney sat and didnt catch a fish . wee have 3 semi pro teams in our club that didnt have any fish . just relax and enjoy mother natures grace and it will happen good fishing


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

It took me a couple of months to catch bass when I started. I would start with small ponds (like apartment ponds get permission 1st) or small creeks (like indian creek). Get away from where everyone else is at. The more pressure the body of water sees, the less fish one will catch. 

I have fished for 4 years on GMR near Middletown and still only come away catching fish less than 50% of the time. 
I have never seen a Bass at Winton Woods or Sharon Woods (personally I don't believe there are any in either of those lakes). 

As for baits, on creeks & rivers, I find Tubes (natural colors, Green Pumpkin & Pumpkin) tend to work best for me. Or the Wee Rebel craw (ditch brown or chartreuse brown back). Plan on losing a lot of jigs on snags. I still loss 2 or 3 each outing.
For ponds or lakes, I still have problems catching bass. The ones I do catch, ONLY come from a Texas rigged Gulp worm (natural / pumpkin color).

Now if you want to just catch something: easy Bluegill, I would suggest a Fly & Bubble set up, http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/bubble.htm . I have this set up for my kids, and they usually catch 15-20 fish for the 1 or 2 hours we are out fishing. Go to Bass Pro to get some small flies (just ask which flies are good for Bluegill). Dicks Sporting Goods has the bubbles. 
Kids and myself have caught Bluegill, Crappie, LMB, SMB, and Trout using this set up.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

if all else fails, a #12 hook under a float tipped with berkley gulp alive waxies or maggots and fished near weeds will help, or a ball of bread on a #2 hook.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey no worries man. As long as you keep at it the fish will come. Maybe I can help you a little bit with your crankbaits. The shorter the bill the shorter the depth. The longer the bill the deeper it will dive. The spring time is a tricky season. One day you can catch as many as you have time to fish for and the next day you couldn't buy a bite. I honestly think right now a lipless crank is a good selection. Stick with it. Just remember there is no magic lure. The only thing that makes them work is the angler. If you're more comfortable throwing a lipless crank then by all means throw it. Use different retrieves. Burn it in one time, slowly retrieve it another time, use a stop and go retrieve, try twitching it, or use a combination of all of these. There's really no wrong way to fish unless your lure is not in the water.

My biggest advice to you is do your homework. Research bass behavior and find out what they're doing in different seasons, water conditions, and weather conditions. Find out what theyre feeding on. Then find out how their forage (food such as baitfish or crawdads) behaves. And always observe what is going on around you when you're on the water. Bass fishing is a big puzzle. The trick is taking all the information you know and putting all the pieces together to make them bite a piece of plastic. It's not easy. I get skunked sometimes. Everybody does. But eventually things will start coming together and the skunks become fewer and further between. 

There are bass in Sharon woods. I have tore them up a few times out there. My profile pic was taken at Sharon woods. Try sticking to the same body of water for a while until you get familiar with it. Just like there is no magic lure or magic way to retrieve it, there is no magic lake. 

Just hang in there. Bass fishing takes time, practice, and most of all patience.


----------



## machujanga (Sep 16, 2009)

I fished Sharon Woods today. Tore up the crappie (didn't know they were in there!) If you wanna go out to Sharon Woods sometime, I'll be more than happy to show you how I fish the area. It was frustrating for me a few years back when I couldn't catch a thing, but it's been producing pretty well this year for me. Finally got my first smallie in 2 years @ Stillwater (Dayton). Send me a pm if you're interested!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have any questions concerning smallmouth fishing in the GMR just let me know and I will try to help you out the best I can.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are my suggestions for you if your only objective is to catch a fish and catch it now.

1) Ask your friends if they or any of their relatives/friends live on or near a private farm pond, and if so would they mind letting you do some catch-and-release fishing.

2) Fish the ponds near and around apartment complexes. Some of the biggest bass I've caught in this area were from these ponds. And no one gives you any trouble about fishing them as long as you're respectful.

As far as lures, for these ponds I recommend spinner baits and jigs. For a jig, I have *never* gone wrong with a small black jig and a Berkley Powerbait Crazy Legs Chigger Craw trailer.

Just use a small simple jig, something like this:










Here is the chigger craw, which I've only been able to find at Outdoor World in Fairfield:










Stick with black with blue flake. It has worked year-round for me - spring, summer, fall.

When to go - early evening fishing into dark. The best fishing is on overcast days, or right before a cold front moves through.

Where to fish - off the banks of said ponds, especially where there is submerged sticks, weeds, etc.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

P.S. - don't feel bad about the GMR...I've fished it for years down near Hamilton/Middletown and the only thing of any decent size I've ever pulled from it was a (maybe) 4 lb shovelhead. I have never caught a smallmouth on the GMR.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

QueticoMike said:


> If you have any questions concerning smallmouth fishing in the GMR just let me know and I will try to help you out the best I can.


S,allies are always a tricky fish to catch, you think you'll slam them and alls you end up catching is a crappie.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

GatorB said:


> P.S. - don't feel bad about the GMR...I've fished it for years down near Hamilton/Middletown and the only thing of any decent size I've ever pulled from it was a (maybe) 4 lb shovelhead. I have never caught a smallmouth on the GMR.


Below Hamilton, Smallies are very hard to find and catch, but they are in there. 

If you get an Indiana fishing license, the Whitewater River just across the boarder is GREAT for smallies. You can even rent a canoe or kayak from Morgans or Whitewater rentals and float the river.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

CO_Trout said:


> Below Hamilton, Smallies are very hard to find and catch, but they are in there.
> 
> If you get an Indiana fishing license, the Whitewater River just across the boarder is GREAT for smallies. You can even rent a canoe or kayak from Morgans or Whitewater rentals and float the river.


Thanks for the hint. I had already planned to fish the Whitewater River sometime this spring/summer. I have a friend who has a couple of kayaks.

Also, if the water level and weather are right, wading the LMR can be a fun and productive fishing day as well.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

CO_Trout said:


> Below Hamilton, Smallies are very hard to find and catch, but they are in there.
> 
> If you get an Indiana fishing license, the Whitewater River just across the boarder is GREAT for smallies. You can even rent a canoe or kayak from Morgans or Whitewater rentals and float the river.


The biggest problem I have fishing in any river (or body of water for that matter) is finding a place to fish. Unless there is a parking lot nearby, where is there to stop at? I hear a lot about just stopping and parking at the side of the road, but without any signs how do I know I am not going to get a ticket or my car towed? Or broken into? Plus you can't really see the water from some spots on the side of the road, so how can you know it will be a good spot? And for that matter, how am I supposed to know what a good fishing spot looks like? I have heard to look for cover, but beyond that I am ignorant.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Lin, it sounds like you need to find somebody to tag a long with for a season or two until you get the hang of what to look for. Keep at it and do not give up, for fishing can be very rewarding. It is always hard to start something new, especially when you constantly are facing failure. I think you will find someone on here that would be willing to show you a few tricks. Good luck.


----------



## heavyft (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been a youtube learner these last few months and watching outdoor channel. There are many great tips and instruction on youtube.


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Lin, it sounds like you need to find somebody to tag a long with for a season or two until you get the hang of what to look for. Keep at it and do not give up, for fishing can be very rewarding. It is always hard to start something new, especially when you constantly are facing failure. I think you will find someone on here that would be willing to show you a few tricks. Good luck.


In-person usually beats YouTube or online learning. Hmm...somebody ought to hold a river-reading and fishing class somewhere in the area. 3-5 ppl at a time in a relatively public spot (no giving away secret spots, of course) ought to do it. Modest fee per participant, satisfaction guaranteed but no money back.

Which one of y'all is gonna be the teacher?


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

How long have you been fishing for bass? 
How long have you been fishing in this area?


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

It took me about 5 years of learning to catch smallies out of local rivers. Takes lots of time, patience, and trial and error (learn what baits work for me). 

I still have lots of problems catching LMB, no matter how much I read or hear of what one should do. I can only catch LMB with a gulp worm either Texas or wacky rigged. For the past 5 years I have Not caught a LMB on any other setup out of any standing water (lake or pond). I only catch about 10 LMB a year.


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Just pray to the fishing gods and then put a nightcrawler on a hook and watch your line! I am sure they will come through for you!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

It's just going to take time on the water.
I sent you a PM, give me a shout.


----------



## catmant (Apr 2, 2012)

im having the same problem catching fish at lakes or rivers.... but i always do pretty good at paylakes... all i fish for is cats though..... u could turn to the darkside as all these people on here call it... but i see nothing wrong with a paylake


----------



## nturner (Mar 11, 2012)

Try twin creek just north of Middletown. There's a park called Carmody that you can park at. Go to the back of the lot and walk down the path to the creek. If you use rooster tails 2" chartreuse power grubs or nightcrawlers you should have some luck. I've gotten 4 smallmouth 2lbs or more over the last week.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't worry I have fished 28 times this year and been shut out/skunked 7 of those times....and I have a boat and I know bank spots that produce fish. Its a part of the process. Some people will blame it on the cold weather, but it has very little to do with the weather. I get skunked year round. 

Here's a little motivation:
I once went 180 hours in-between fish while targeting flathead catfish on lakes....not counting the gills I caught gills for bait. (It was actually like 182 but who's counting.....lol. I'm not crazy I have a well kept fishing log.) It was hard times, I went out each night with my tail between my legs, knowing that I was wasting my time. Or so I thought. That summer I ended with my personal best flathead. It all pays off in the end, if you put in the effort you will be rewarded. 

Good luck. Listen to the advice of the members on here. They know what they are talking about. You can learn as much in one thread as you would teaching yourself all summer.


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

I always liked this quote "Most men fish and don't realize it is not the fish they are after" Henry David Thoreau. Yeah right, we love to catch them, but I have limited and quite often come home with nothing. Slow days I have seen wild turkeys, bald eagles, schools of minnows. I just like being outdoors. It takes some time to figure out what works in an area, often other anglers at the location strike up a conversation and help.

Good luck, Mike


----------

